# How much for a tub of crickets?



## ladybirdscreatures (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,
I'm wondering - how much is it for a tub of crickets? I'm trying to work out the average price in the uk.
Please add your shop's price here. Oh and can you also say what size & roughly how many is in a tub if that's possible.
Thanks!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Local shop is £3.50 a tub, never sure how many you get to use cos they are crap.

Another shop I know, about 30 miles away is £2.20 tub. Never counted them

I sell on to mates at £2.00 a tub, just fill it up so dont count. I do bags of 1000 std browns at £15, but again, only to mate locally and only cos I get like 4-6 thousand a week !


----------



## ladybirdscreatures (Sep 9, 2006)

Roughly what size are they?


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

my shop is around £2.15 a tub of around 15-30 crickets medium size.

online you can buy them in bulk bag which save you alot of money at around £5.18 but if you get one of them your reptile needs to eat alot and you need sufficient storage i.e. another viv for them...


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Gt Harwood, nr Blackburn, Lancs, 50-75 medium brown crix £2.50
20 medium locusts £2.00 That's per tub. Never bulk bought but get the feeling I'm gonna have to any time soon! Little buggers are eating me out of house & home! Gotta love 'em. :?


----------



## ladybirdscreatures (Sep 9, 2006)

Erm... how big is 'medium'? As in measurement (because medium to you might be small/large to someone else) Please let me know!!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

medium is 2nd to 3rd instar


----------



## ladybirdscreatures (Sep 9, 2006)

alsynthe said:


> medium is 2nd to 3rd instar


how big is that in cm or inches?


----------



## Shy (Jul 5, 2006)

The crix i get from my local pet shop are £2.10 a tub and the amount varies on the size. The ones i get are about 1 - 2 cm in length as i only have a baby beardy. and i get around 100 crix in the one tub.


----------



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

ours are £2 a tub. we got around 30 crix or so in the tub, and they are about 2cm long


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry: good point, never occurred to me that its not a standard measurement.  
Our medium size insects are 2-3cm long and quite fat (about 75 mm across in the case of crix)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I get a bag of 800 standard brown crickets (1-3 cms) for £6.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, Maxine. Can you post or pm the source of your crix for me. As I say: I'm looking to go bulk soon. Ta, chuck.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

PM sent bonnie


----------



## cathki (Sep 21, 2006)

our crics £2-50 for a tub of size 4's from one shop and £3-00 from the other for the same.luv cathx


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

Tub of mediums is £2.50 in my local.

Thx
Matt


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

tombraider said:


> I get a bag of 800 standard brown crickets (1-3 cms) for £6.


Jeez thats a bargin! I generally by 1000 @ £12-14


----------

